# Adorable Maltese in northern CA looking for home



## Jamiemarie (Jul 6, 2013)

How cute is this little guy? his name is buttons and his owner passed away. I wish I could take him! He is just too precious! He's in northern California if anyone is interested in him!

Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Maltese | Cotati, CA | Mr. Buttons


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Adorable :wub:


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Poor little guy. He is really close to me, but I can't have another dog. Neither can I think of anyone I know who can have another dog. Sigh...but he should be able to wiggle his way into someone's heart.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Another sweet little rescue and hope that he finds a forever home real soon!!


----------



## Yogi's Mom (Jan 6, 2013)

*Best of Luck Little Buddy.*
*Yogi**


----------

